# Classic vs Classic coffee?



## Kitty's (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi guys, really sorry if this has been covered already but I've searched these forums and Google but still can't find the answer.

I'm a proper newbie and I'm looking to enter the world of espresso making and, after a ton of research have decided on the Gaggia Classic.

Probably gonna go for a 2nd hand one to keep the cost down but my question is, what's the difference, if any, between the Gaggia Classic:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231063661296?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

and the Gaggia Classic Coffee:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121184968391?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

or is it just cosmetic?

Thanks so much and sorry if it's been discussed before.

Cheers

Kit


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Gaggia were taken over by Philips around 2009. Machine is still the same albeit with a smaller solenoid unit. You can find them on Amazon Warehouse Deals for around £120 new which is worth keeping an eye on. The forum is easily the best place to source one - they come up regularly and will have been cherished. On Ebay, they can go for silly prices. Personally, I wouldn't pay more than £100. Ask the sellers how old the machine is. Ask if it's been cleaned and backflushed regularly - vital in a hard water area. If the seller is clueless, might be a good idea to walk away unless you can check the machine in the flesh.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sorry for the brief reply am at work , try this thread , didn't have time to read it myself but OP ask same question you did .

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11137-Identifying-gaggia-classic-models-and-their-differences


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try this thread also

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11137-Identifying-gaggia-classic-models-and-their-differences


----------



## Kitty's (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Systemic Kit, so it's just because Philips decided to change the logo!

I'll quiz the seller - also seen this which I'm tempted with http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12236-FOR-SALE-Gaggia-Classic-(OPV-Silvia-wand)-Iberital-MC2-grinder-Extras


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try this thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11137-Identifying-gaggia-classic-models-and-their-differences


----------



## Kitty's (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Systemic Kid, so it looks like they're all the same but Philips like to play around with the logo! I'll quiz some sellers on ebay!


----------



## Kitty's (Sep 29, 2013)

Blimey, the eBay ones are going for silly prices! Does anyone know what the Philips version is like? Could the solenoid be replaced? Amazon warehouse have some for £162 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/ol/B0000C72XS?c=u&qid=1380957548&sr=8-1


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Philips ones are generally regarded as inferior is many ways. They have had to downgrade the quality of parts. there is no other explanation since the machines now sell at virtually half the price Gaggia sold them at.

The original Gaggias are a better bet. The solenoid is a very important part of the operation so why downgrade it? There are often decent ones coming up for sale by forum members. Why not wait and grab one?


----------



## Kitty's (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks dfk, I guess it was wishful thinking! Why can't they leave things alone, if it ain't broke and all that! I'll keep an eye on the sale forum.


----------



## Kitty's (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok, so I couldn't wait any longer and ended up buying a Gaggia Pure on ebay as it was going cheap (£68) so I can at least start practising! I still intend to get a Classic but just couldn't resist. I know this is probably a bad idea but hey, I'm impatient and it will surely be an improvement on my cafetiere?

One question (which may be better off asked elsewhere) is, can the steam wand be upgraded to the Rancilio Silvia wand which seems to be popular?

Cheers guys


----------

